# Error 1723 - Windows 7 - Kaspersky Internet Security 2011



## Computer123 (Dec 5, 2009)

Error 1732. There is a problem with this Windows Installer package. A DLL required for this install to complete could not be run. Contact your support personnel or packagee vendor. Action ProductDeactivate, entry:MsiproductDeactivivate, libary: C:\Program\Files\Kaspersky Lab\Kaspersky Internet Security 11\avpinst.dll.

I'm trying to install this but i'm getting this error. I tired other programs but they worked. So there must be something else wrong.

Kaspersky told me afterwards to scan my computer because it may be infected by a severse infection. I just scaned with there Antivirus removal tool and it found nothing.


----------



## Computer123 (Dec 5, 2009)

http://bridgingitgaps.spaces.live.com/blog/cns!F3263A5329DA280E!277.entry - On here, it says solution to my program.

There is a problem with this Windows Installer package. A DLL required for this install to complete could not be run. Contact your support personnel or package vendor. Action [2], entry: [3], library: [4]


Ensure that the functions used by custom actions are actually exported. For more information about custom actions based upon a DLL, see Dynamic-Link Libraries.

I don't know what this means and how to use it.


----------

